# Bueller, Bueller, Bueller...



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Gentle, sweet Bueller is not likely to be a hunting dog. He found this little guy, apparently injured, and has kept watch over him, not letting the other dogs near him. 
And, Ya know what? I could not care less if he's a hunter. And he could sprout a 3rd eye in the middle of his forehead and his tail could twist into a ring, he'd still be the sweetest, most well behaved and loving dog ever. He's my Bueller. ♥


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a sweet boy to protect this little guy from your hoard of bird dogs.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awww, how sweet! He is just so kissable!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

That is soo cute!! I really love pointers. I love his sweet face and the look he is giving the bird. Precious


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's been staring out the window, worried about his birdy. 
Poor guy.

Emilie and Delta and Tommy were of a completely different mindset as to how to "take care of the bird".


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Bless his heart.

That is like something you would read in a book. The gentle giant worried about a little bird. Imagine the love in his heart...sweet boy!

Brought tears to my eyes. I love him!!!!!!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Made me tear up too. I love the bird dogs and the gentle ones are my favorite. Something about them are just so special. Bueller is fantastic! Does he like to come to you and lay his head on your lap...for no reason? Our old birdog Sootie Mae would do this and made my heart sing. Special dogs and you have a tender hearted boy. Love him just as he is!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, and amazing how close his nose is near the bird! It must have felt this gentle dog is no threat at all!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

So very cute. I love the photos. 
BTW, he looks like the perfect bird dog. That's a bird and he's a dog.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute and heartwarming pictures. What a sweetheart Bueller is.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Awwww, so cute, what a sweetheart! My first golden was like that. The crew I have now would have had him for a snack if not at least a stuffy toy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Birdy is still here and alive this am. :dblthumb2


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

What a sweet, sweet dog.  Love it--and love him. That just melted my heart.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Little birdy might just be a fledging who left the nest a little early.
Hopefully he will be able to fly away soon, although Bueller will miss his little buddy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Little birdy might just be a fledging who left the nest a little early.
> Hopefully he will be able to fly away soon, although Bueller will miss his little buddy.


 
That is my thought, too. I put him up in a tree last night rather than him sitting out exposed. There he sits! I'm worried about him eating, though, but will let Mother Nature (and Bueller) take care of him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness... how sweet.
(Glad to hear the little bird is still hanging in there.)


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

aww! How precious! I love it


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a shame Bueller isn't very special to you. 
I'll take him....


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hopefully the mama bird is still feeding the baby.

It's pretty obvious that Bueller would if he could. bueller is adorable.:smooch:


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Mama bird should be feeding him and you may see her go to him... He is a true birddog!

When I was a kid we raised springer spaniels and they were trained to gently bring back game. We had one who caught a swallow in mid-air (coming out of our outside storage room where it had a nest...this was in PA). I remember my dad asking the dog to drop it and it didn't even have a ruffled feather. It flew right off and continued going back and forth feeding its chicks... Your dog reminded me of this which happened many, many decades ago!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

More pics of Bueller please.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> More pics of Bueller please.


Here are a couple of my faves...


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Bueller is a character. The pictures are great.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know how you do it. Every time I see a cute pose, I grab the camera, turn around and they have moved. Not to mention even if I have the camera in my hand, there is a time delay and I miss the shot. :doh:
You get some great photos.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

goldhaven said:


> I don't know how you do it. Every time I see a cute pose, I grab the camera, turn around and they have moved. Not to mention even if I have the camera in my hand, there is a time delay and I miss the shot. :doh:
> You get some great photos.


Daniela's are the best, with her iPhone. Many of the pics she took. But, even I can get good ones, because the Pointers are easy! (Daniela gets the action shots. I get the lounging shots.  )


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet Bueller.... love that b&w dog!!!


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I love Bueller ... makes my heart just melt.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha!!!! for some reason Beuller reminds me of an old Looney Tunes cartoon 




 "I will name him George, and I will hold him and pet him and squeeze him...."

I want a pointer!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

bonacker said:


> I love Bueller ... makes my heart just melt.


 
You should _meet _him! He really is just plain sweet. Gentle, concerned, and _sweet. _He_'_s been a gentle, old soul ever since he was a puppy.Everyone loves him. :heartbeat


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

As my son used to say many years ago when he was a young boy and met a dog he fell in love with, "Can I have him?"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

bonacker said:


> As my son used to say many years ago when he was a young boy and met a dog he fell in love with, "Can I have him?"


Love it. 
Bueller has converted many a non-dog person, and even many "small dog only" people. Don't know what it is about him, but he's something else.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Here are a couple of my faves...


No way!!!! He is hilarious!!!! OMG, he should be on TV.

(laughing out loud). HAHAHAHA He is a big goofie boy. 

I just adore him so much!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> No way!!!! He is hilarious!!!! OMG, he should be on TV.
> 
> (laughing out loud). HAHAHAHA He is a big goofie boy.
> 
> I just adore him so much!!!


 
Thank you. And I am very sure that he would adore you so much, too.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love the pictures of Bueller, can tell he's a very special dog with so much character and a very gentle loving soul.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Thank you. And I am very sure that he would adore you so much, too.


 
I hope you dont mind if I lift your pic from here and send it to my brother. I am sure you wouldnt but thought I would ask first. He would get the BIGGEST laugh over your sweet Bueller...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mybuddy said:


> I hope you dont mind if I lift your pic from here and send it to my brother. I am sure you wouldnt but thought I would ask first. He would get the BIGGEST laugh over your sweet Bueller...


 
Of course!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

hee hee

I knew you would say yes...already have them saved to my desktop.

Going to email now. :wave:

Thanks!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Just emailed him and am literally laughing so hard I have tears. I didnt really notice the last picture. HAHAHAHAHAHA....oh Lord...cant stop laughing...can hardly type..hahaha

The swimming pic. hahahaha his mouth. hahahahah

gotta stop. hahaha


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha! Those pictures are so sweet! When I worked at the doggie daycare in march, there were 2 pointers there... one GSP and on english and they were super sweet! I had never really met a pointer before but I got attached to them right away! They are on my list of breeds to own one day


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jamm said:


> Haha! Those pictures are so sweet! When I worked at the doggie daycare in march, there were 2 pointers there... one GSP and on english and they were super sweet! I had never really met a pointer before but I got attached to them right away! They are on my list of breeds to own one day


We were without a Pointer for nearly 3 years after Dave died. We ADORE the Goldens, obviously, but our home will never be without a Pointer again. And I have to say, The Dogfather is totally "Pointer Whipped", and _I've_ actually had to be the one to say "STOP! No more!" : It's funny. Our home is happier. You cannot live with dogs like Bueller, Emi, and Delta, or Norman and Feather, and not smile. They are VERY entertaining! And they compliment the Goldens wonderfully. 
I will say this, though, they shed like CRAZY. 4 Goldens do not shed even a fraction as much as 1 Pointer! It is that short, crazy hair that is EVERYWHERE. We are about to have the carpet in our home replaced with hardwood. Sweeping daily will be far easier than trying to vaccuum hair that weaves itself into everything. Thank God for leather furniture :doh:


----------

